# online training program or book



## SpartansParents (Apr 18, 2020)

I am looking for an online program or book that is structured, as in I can follow along and work on something each day. I am not looking for a general book on behavior, but rather an actual program or online class. I can't find any good trainers locally and my 2 1/2 year old needs to refresh basic commands, work on impulse control, and really learn to listen/focus on me. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Here are some of the resources I often recommend.









Home School The Dog


Join us for games of choice to play while you are homeschooling your dog.




dogsthat.com













Shaped by Dog with Susan Garrett


Susan Garrett, world-renowned dog trainer, multi-time champion of dog agility, and leading educator on all things canine shares everything related to dogs!




dogsthat.com













Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - Pet Dog Training Online - Video Presentations


Online dog training classes for obedience, rally, agility, tracking, nosework, dog behavior, freestyle, and foundation skills.




www.fenzidogsportsacademy.com













Dog Training by Kikopup


Professional dog training videos created by world renowned trainer Emily Larlham. I'm not going to feed you want you want to hear to get more views. I am goi...




www.youtube.com


----------



## SpartansParents (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## SpartansParents (Apr 18, 2020)

@pawsnpaca Wow, I really wanted to thank you again. I've been watching Susan Garrett videos all morning and I really like her style. I like Kikopup too, but I just really identify with Susan a bit more. Thanks…I don't think I ever would have found her on my own. She just had a cool way of explaining things and I am on the waitlist for Home School the Dog.


----------



## calliegoldengirl (Oct 13, 2021)

Another option I highly recommend is Kingdom of Pets. The website isn't great, but the ebook/audiobook option and training video series is really convenient and helpful. They also offer online consultations if interested! Kingdom of Pets


----------

